# What would you prefer?



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone I created a topic about what books everyone would like to read, and I noticed that a lot of people engaged in the discussion.

So today I am doing a post of what would you prefer? Do you Knit or Do you Crochet? If you do both which one would you prefer to do most.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I knit and crochet, but I prefer knitting.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with you both I enjoy knitting more


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a long time crocheter and a newbie at knitting, sooo, for now, enjoy crocheting more. when I make a mistake while crocheting, just pulllll the last stitch to get back to the error.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I prefer knitting but find that crocheting goes faster.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

gordon000 said:


> I'm a long time crocheter and a newbie at knitting, sooo, for now, enjoy crocheting more. when I make a mistake while crocheting, just pulllll the last stitch to get back to the error.


I can crochet but I am not good I am going to have to get to the tutorials because I have heard so many people say its easy


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

loubroy said:


> I prefer knitting but find that crocheting goes faster.


I have heard that also Lou


----------



## Jan R (Feb 15, 2013)

For most projects, process and apperance, knitting. For small shaped things like amigurumi, crochet.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I do both but prefer to knit.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Jan R said:


> For most projects, process and apperance, knitting. For small shaped things like amigurumi, crochet.


 okay but if you had a choice to pick only one which one would it be?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> I do both but prefer to knit.


Aww Laura C are those pugs in your profile picture, if so they are so cute. Okay back to the subject  I think I am better at knitting then anything lol


----------



## Jan R (Feb 15, 2013)

For most projects, process and apperance, knitting. For small shaped things like amigurumi, crochet.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Jan R said:


> For most projects, process and apperance, knitting. For small shaped things like amigurumi, crochet.


Okay


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I do both but my first love will be knitting, I am enjoying crochet though, and i also cross stitch but losing the enthusiasm for that lately


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

ashka said:


> I do both but my first love will be knitting, I am enjoying crochet though, and i also cross stitch but losing the enthusiasm for that lately


Knitting was the first thing I learned, then someone kept telling me its easier but I find it to be harder


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I do both and like both for different reasons like stated in earlier posts. If you make a mistake in crochet, much easier to fix, and crochet is faster at least for me.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> I do both and like both for different reasons like stated in earlier posts. If you make a mistake in crochet, much easier to fix, and crochet is faster at least for me.


Hello Barb, a lot of people have said that its faster, I want to learn to get better so I might give it a try again but right now I am in love with Knitting


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I like both equally well and if I have to choose, I will do knooking! (Have to get the needle and learn, though)


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

lol


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

knit


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

me to Lou


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Long time crocherter and a few years into knitting. It depends on the pattern as knitting in the round is very different from crocheting in the round.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I learned to crochet first and did that for quite awhile in lieu of knitting, but I can't crochet anymore due to pain issues. So it's knitting for me.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

AnDee said:


> Long time crocherter and a few years into knitting. It depends on the pattern as knitting in the round is very different from crocheting in the round.


I agree AnDee


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww well at least you get to knit


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Aww well at least you get to knit


Yup and I do love my knitting!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> Yup and I do love my knitting!


 Me to AuntKnitty Me too lol


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't crochet anything except simple pansy flowers. I keep trying, but somehow it's not easy for me. Just love to knit!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

needlelark said:


> Can't crochet anything except simple pansy flowers. I keep trying, but somehow it's not easy for me. Just love to knit!


Hello Needlelark, I can't even do that lol so your ahead of me


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Wanted to make a quick note are we having fun or what?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

As a general rule I knit wearables (I think they drape and fit better) and crochet decorative items. I have moods when I go on long spurts of doing either one exclusively, and switch at the drop of a hat. Excepting thread crochet. That falls in a category all by itself, and that is my passion.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello BlessedinMO, well aren't you a creative one


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello Needlelark, I can't even do that lol so your ahead of me


Awwww! Bless you for cheering me up...perhaps I can try again...maybe I'll try and crochet "a scarf for Teddy..."....that was the first thing I learned to knit way way back in the day, and it's looking a bit worse for wear now!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

needlelark said:


> Awwww! Bless you for cheering me up...perhaps I can try again...maybe I'll try and crochet "a scarf for Teddy..."....that was the first thing I learned to knit way way back in the day, and it's looking a bit worse for wear now!


 Your so welcome  if you do decide to post it here, let everyone see you great work


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello BlessedinMO, well aren't you a creative one


LOL. Not so much creative, as knit and crochet have always been my replacement for Prozac. My needles are my lifeline to sanity so to speak.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

what type of yarn do you use BlessedinMO


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I only knit (and I love it), but would love to learn to crochet - can do the basics, but reading the patterns is challenging for me. But then, I thought that about knitting patterns once.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Pocahontas your everywhere aren't you lol, I said the same thing when it came down to knitting as well, but I don't think I can do it I am a beginner lol


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

for thread, I usully just use size 10 cotton, and 9 or 10 hook. I made a couple of real neat tank tops for my DGD.

For knitting, Caron soft is a standby, Red Heart SS next, or I order sock yarn and other goodies from Elann.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Pocahontas your everywhere aren't you lol, I said the same thing when it came down to knitting as well, but I don't think I can do it I am a beginner lol


Yeah, I guess I've been around the block a few times. Just love my KP.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> for thread, I usully just use size 10 cotton, and 9 or 10 hook. I made a couple of real neat tank tops for my DGD.
> 
> For knitting, Caron soft is a standby, Red Heart SS next, or I order sock yarn and other goodies from Elann.


 well I am definitely going to have to look that up, I have heard of Elann and placed a few orders with them


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Yeah, I guess I've been around the block a few times. Just love my KP.


Now thats a laugh I need  I do also of course I am a new member but I love it <3


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Now thats a laugh I need  I do also of course I am a new member but I love it <3


You are a lot of fun and very welcome here.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, this is a really friendly fun place. Very helpful and caring people to talk to always willing to share their joys and accomplishments. Great place.


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

I knit but would love to learn to crochet. I have been having a difficulty learning how. Anybody have any tips on crocheting for dummies?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> You are a lot of fun and very welcome here.[/quote
> 
> Pocahontas I know this lol JP I try to be


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

AlanaBlakely said:


> I knit but would love to learn to crochet. I have been having a difficulty learning how. Anybody have any tips on crocheting for dummies?


Alana Blakely don't feel bad I am the same way I am right along with you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Yes, this is a really friendly fun place. Very helpful and caring people to talk to always willing to share their joys and accomplishments. Great place.


It really is I love this place entirely to much I think


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Anybody here that has tried Knooking? I ordered Needles/hook?? from leisure arts. I want to learn to knit continental style and find it a challenge ( hard to teach old dogs new tricks), so I thought maybe knooking might be the answer. I'll let you know.



arlenecc said:


> I like both equally well and if I have to choose, I will do knooking! (Have to get the needle and learn, though)


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been knitting for a few years and always wanted to learn to crochet. Well I had carpal tunnel surgery in June and A finding that if I knit right now it causes a LOT of pain, I'm waiting to see the orthopaedic surgeon to see what might be the cause.
Anyway I sat one weekend with YouTube and no TV lol and learned to crochet I've made some hats and some little amigurumi owl key rings and a, working on a very special project right now which when I'm done I will post pictures up (if it turns out right lol) 
I also find crochet seems a LOT quicker than knitting and I am thoroughly enjoying myself coming up with new ideas for projects


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I do both. If I had to chose I would say crochet.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I knit


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I knit. Simply because many years ago I took a Crochet Class at my LYS and the woman teaching me the class told me she had no idea what I was doing, but would never learn how to crochet!!! With that she gave me my money back for the class. Hence I knit.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

I do both also. I have been crocheting for a long time and knitting for only a year or so. I tried knitting for years but just couldn't do it. It wasn't until I discovered how to knit continental that I was able to succeed. Now I love it and prefer it. But each craft has its own benefit!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> I can crochet but I am not good I am going to have to get to the tutorials because I have heard so many people say its easy


Its VERY easy - a matter of 'Practice Makes Perfect' - the more you crochet, the easier it will be.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Both! Depends on what moves me at the moment!


----------



## jmass (Dec 29, 2012)

I do both, however, I find that I knit more than I crochet.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

I've knitted for many years, but just starting to crochet.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> I do both but prefer to knit.


I do both and I enjoy them both equally. For me some things are best knitted, and others crochet seems to work better.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

OuroPreto said:


> I've knitted for many years, but just starting to crochet.


Hell OuroPreto, thank you so much for sharing, I have knitted for about 2 years and I attempted to crochet and had no luck but I will keep trying.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> I've been knitting for a few years and always wanted to learn to crochet. Well I had carpal tunnel surgery in June and A finding that if I knit right now it causes a LOT of pain, I'm waiting to see the orthopaedic surgeon to see what might be the cause.
> Anyway I sat one weekend with YouTube and no TV lol and learned to crochet I've made some hats and some little amigurumi owl key rings and a, working on a very special project right now which when I'm done I will post pictures up (if it turns out right lol)
> I also find crochet seems a LOT quicker than knitting and I am thoroughly enjoying myself coming up with new ideas for projects


Hello Magsrobby, thank you so much for sharing  See I don't think I can even do that but don't worry I am going to learn before the year is out. And definitely post pictures I am pretty sure everyone wants to see what you made I know I do


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

martina said:


> I do both. If I had to chose I would say crochet.


Hello Martina, thanks so much for sharing. I do both also but since I am no good at crocheting its just knitting for me lol


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Since I am newer at knitting I am going to have to say crochet, but give me another year and I may change my mind.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

JudyRett said:


> I knit. Simply because many years ago I took a Crochet Class at my LYS and the woman teaching me the class told me she had no idea what I was doing, but would never learn how to crochet!!! With that she gave me my money back for the class. Hence I knit.


Hello Judy, see I knit also and what kind of teacher was she? She should have been your motivation and since she was not I will cheer you on lets take on this challenge together


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

kammyv4 said:


> Since I am newer at knitting I am going to have to say crochet, but give me another year and I may change my mind.


Lol Kammyv4, thanks so for stopping by , I am new at crocheting but don't worry I am going to learn lol also I think Knitting is easier for some reason but its not as fast as I have seen crocheting go


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> Its VERY easy - a matter of 'Practice Makes Perfect' - the more you crochet, the easier it will be.


Tatesgirl thanks so much everyone who crochets will be my motivation when I actually start


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

harter0310 said:


> I do both but prefer knitting.


Hello Harter0310, since you do both do you consider knitting being faster than crocheting?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

dgoll said:


> Both! Depends on what moves me at the moment!


Hello Dgoll, so your just going with the flow huh  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

LadyCrochet said:


> okay but if you had a choice to pick only one which one would it be?


Crochet!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I find for me that knitting is faster. I started crocheting many years before taking up knitting but had always wanted to learn to knit. When teaching someone to knit or crochet the first thing I tell them, the hardest part of learning is how to hold the thread (yarn). Anything else from there is relatively easy. When knitting or crocheting if you make a mistake, and everybody will at one time or the other, it's yours just undo it. Either is for the enjoyment of the person doing the art and the fringe benefit is having something that can't be bought in a store and everybody else is wearing. It's unique, it's one of a kind.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

harter0310 said:


> I find for me that knitting is faster. I started crocheting many years before taking up knitting but had always wanted to learn to knit. When teaching someone to knit or crochet the first thing I tell them, the hardest part of learning is how to hold the thread (yarn). Anything else from there is relatively easy. When knitting or crocheting if you make a mistake, and everybody will at one time or the other, it's yours just undo it. Either is for the enjoyment of the person doing the art and the fringe benefit is having something that can't be bought in a store and everybody else is wearing. It's unique, it's one of a kind.


 I agree with you harter0310. I have made so many mistakes but I always find a way to go back and fix it


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Crochet!


I knew it


----------



## KissimmeeKewT (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not good at knitting, but I love it. Would love to learn to crochet but knitting is my favorite.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

My preference is knitting


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

mitka said:


> My preference is knitting


I knit also Mitka, I want to learn how to crochet though  thanks so much for stopping by


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Knitting but I need some to sit down with me and show me how to turn, etc in crocheting. It is not that hard but just like knitting, I have trouble turning and starting the next row.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

gordon000 said:


> I'm a long time crocheter and a newbie at knitting, sooo, for now, enjoy crocheting more. when I make a mistake while crocheting, just pulllll the last stitch to get back to the error.


You know, most people don't realize this. It is because of this that my dear Grandma taught me to crochet first. But all these many years later, I like to knit best. She also taught me to knit.

But, I can crochet to "beat the band". I like to look at a square, or circle and see if I can just pick up yarn and crochet it. She never used a pattern, except she had this one little pattern for slippers that she used. They were so cute and she decorated them with little round circles of gold and silver.

Sorry for rambling.....I knit and crochet, but prefer knitting.   :shock:


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Karen L said:


> Knitting but I need some to sit down with me and show me how to turn, etc in crocheting. It is not that hard but just like knitting, I have trouble turning and starting the next row.


See Karen that the same problem I have


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> You know, most people don't realize this. It is because of this that my dear Grandma taught me to crochet first. But all these many years later, I like to knit best. She also taught me to knit.
> 
> But, I can crochet to "beat the band". I like to look at a square, or circle and see if I can just pick up yarn and crochet it. She never used a pattern, except she had this one little pattern for slippers that she used. They were so cute and she decorated them with little round circles of gold and silver.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.....I knit and crochet, but prefer knitting.   :shock:


I ramble all the time lol thanks so much for sharing see I wish I could do both but don't worry I will soon


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite craft is quilting but knitting is my second best hobby. I know how to crochet and do some other things as well but these are my two best activities.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> My favorite craft is quilting but knitting is my second best hobby. I know how to crochet and do some other things as well but these are my two best activities.


Hello God's Girl, see I would have never guessed that everyone does so many crafts other than just knitting and crocheting. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I am better with a crochet hook so I guess I prefer that. I'm trying to improve my knitting skills!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Both but I prefer knitting.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

SuellenS said:


> I am better with a crochet hook so I guess I prefer that. I'm trying to improve my knitting skills!


Well Hello SuellenS, I am no good at crochet hooks lol I mean I know you only need one which makes it seem like its easy but nope can't do it lol I am a knitter and I try to improve my skills almost every day lol

Thanks so much for stopping by


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I do both but knitting is my main choice.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Both but I prefer knitting.


Hello SouthernGirl, I am with you on that


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been crocheting for about 20 years and knitting for around 6. I love both, but I find when it comes to making any article of clothing, knitting takes the cake. When it comes to blankets or throws, I find crocheting to be best. Having to decide to choose one would be like declaring a favorite child!!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Phee said:


> I do both but knitting is my main choice.


See everyone is saying Knitting and I am right along with everyone but since you do both which is the fastest for you?


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I would love to be able to say that I like both equally but as I cannot crochet then i have to say that I prefer to knit.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

valericz said:


> I've been crocheting for about 20 years and knitting for around 6. I love both, but I find when it comes to making any article of clothing, knitting takes the cake. When it comes to blankets or throws, I find crocheting to be best. Having to decide to choose one would be like declaring a favorite child!!


Hello Valericz Thats a good way to put it  Thanks for sharing


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you only knit or crochet? How did you get started? Who taught you or are you self taught? 
I had a wonderful Mother and Grandmother who taught me all sorts of things. I knitted my first sweater at the age of 8 and helped to quilt at the bee's from the age of about 10. I guess I don't think about it all that much it kind of comes naturally.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I would love to be able to say that I like both equally but as I cannot crochet then i have to say that I prefer to knit.


 Same thing I said lol


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I crochet when I need something done quickly, but knit when I have time. Knitting seems more relaxing to me for some reason.
Marianne :~)


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> Do you only knit or crochet? How did you get started? Who taught you or are you self taught?
> I had a wonderful Mother and Grandmother who taught me all sorts of things. I knitted my first sweater at the age of 8 and helped to quilt at the bee's from the age of about 10. I guess I don't think about it all that much it kind of comes naturally.


Hello God's Girl, I actually was taught knitting in high school by one of my teacher/friend. Everyone in my family crochets they look at me like I am crazy because I don't know how lol I consider my self to do both because I can do one stitch with crocheting lol

But I kind of taught myself because when my teacher/friend tried I was not at all interested but then as soon as I graduated high school and went to college thats all I do know is knit on my free time

Don't you just love the help of others that is so close to you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

mperrone said:


> I crochet when I need something done quickly, but knit when I have time. Knitting seems more relaxing to me for some reason.
> Marianne :~)


I think it does especially when you have music in the background it feels so great and then sometimes you do it in silence and then someone comes in and breaks that for. That moment of relaxation is gone lol


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Tasha, I would have to say crochet is faster but I am not always in a speed contest. I like knitting to relax not run a race.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Phee said:


> Tasha, I would have to say crochet is faster but I am not always in a speed contest. I like knitting to relax not run a race.


 I agree with Phee but some people are just fast at everything they do even when they don't mean to race lol


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been doing both for over 40 years and even though I love them both I have to say I prefer crocheting. The projects go much faster and a lot easier to correct mistakes.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

cindylucifer said:


> I have been doing both for over 40 years and even though I love them both I have to say I prefer crocheting. The projects go much faster and a lot easier to correct mistakes.


Hello Cindylucifer, thanks so much for sharing I heard a lot of people say that in my other post as well


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

LadyCrochet said:


> I ramble all the time lol thanks so much for sharing see I wish I could do both but don't worry I will soon


If you like "hole" in you finished work", you should try lace patterns....the YOs are just like picking up a loop on the hook...like when you are making a dc...yarn over, pull through, etc.

You can join the Lace Party....just put it in the search for KP and you will find all of them since May 6th.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Tasha, you are right. I consider myself a pretty fast knitter but that is me and don't mean I am not relaxing. I always have music playing in the house and can you believe the needles go with the music.Most of the time the feet are moving also just tapping away.Silence is Golden but to me that' death.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> If you like "hole" in you finished work", you should try lace patterns....the YOs are just like picking up a loop on the hook...like when you are making a dc...yarn over, pull through, etc.
> 
> You can join the Lace Party....just put it in the search for KP and you will find all of them since May 6th.


I am definitely going to do that, I think I was checking it out once before and alot of beautiful thanks


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Both - crochetting is faster however knitting is more refined and finished looking. The WOW factor can figure in both depending on the style.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Phee said:


> Tasha, you are right. I consider myself a pretty fast knitter but that is me and don't mean I am not relaxing. I always have music playing in the house and can you believe the needles go with the music.Most of the time the feet are moving also just tapping away.Silence is Golden but to me that' death.


Hello Phee,  I can't wait until I get good at crocheting because I want to see whats all the fuss about lol. I have music playing when I knit and they actually do go with the music and then your right your feet starts the tapping and your just moving and then time goes by so fast like that.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Ann Heistad said:


> Both - crochetting is faster however knitting is more refined and finished looking. The WOW factor can figure in both depending on the style.


Hello Ann thanks so much for sharing that


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

As a young girl, my mother taught her 3 daughters how to crochet and I enjoyed making doilies. She also knew how to knit and I recall her taking us on the subway to the lower east side of NYC to purchase yarn on Sundays. My knitting skills really took off when I was in my early 20s, when I taught myself to knit more complex patterns. Now, in my retirement, I rarely crochet and enjoy knitting immeasurably.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

PauletteB. said:


> I do both but prefer knitting.


Hello PauletteB thanks so much for sharing


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

jackye brown said:


> As a young girl, my mother taught her 3 daughters how to crochet and I enjoyed making doilies. She also knew how to knit and I recall her taking us on the subway to the lower east side of NYC to purchase yarn on Sundays. My knitting skills really took off when I was in my early 20s, when I taught myself to knit more complex patterns. Now, in my retirement, I rarely crochet and enjoy knitting immeasurably.


Hello Jackye, don't you just love memories like that?


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like to knit. I don't crochet.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

islandgirl81 said:


> I do both but prefer knitting.


me too. Although knitting seems slower the finished product seems to hang better and not be so stiff.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I do both but knit more as I've never really found crochet sweater patterns that 'spoke' to me. I will crochet afghans and scarves etc but knit sweaters and socks. So I think it depends on what I'm going to do next


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

chasse52 said:


> I like to knit. I don't crochet.


 Thanks for sharing Chasse52 I do a little crochet not much since I don't know how lol


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> I do both but knit more as I've never really found crochet sweater patterns that 'spoke' to me. I will crochet afghans and scarves etc but knit sweaters and socks. So I think it depends on what I'm going to do next


Your absolutely right it just depends on what you want to work on, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> me too. Although knitting seems slower the finished product seems to hang better and not be so stiff.


 see I thought so to when I was knitting


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Both. It depends on the project. Some items are better in crochet others are better when knitted such as garmets - ie.: sweaters and cardigans etc.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I can do both, but I like knitting better. I like the tighter look of knitting. But I do enjoy doing both.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Strickliese said:


> Both. It depends on the project. Some items are better in crochet others are better when knitted such as garmets - ie.: sweaters and cardigans etc.


I agree thanks for sharing  I wish I could be great at both


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Harmonysunrise said:


> I can do both, but I like knitting better. I like the tighter look of knitting. But I do enjoy doing both.


 thanks so much for sharing, and I do also but soon I want to learn how to be good at crocheting


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to knit, but now I crochet. Only one stitch to drop so it's easier to carry my projects with me.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to knit, but now I crochet. Only one stitch to drop so it's easier to carry my projects with me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I did crochet for years, took a big hiatus from craft work, and returned. Decided to try my hand at knitting again and suddenly began to prefer it to crochet. Seem to like the fabric of knitting better than in crochet, altho will still pick up a hook for various objects. Agree that it seems to lend itself well to 3-D type objects like bowls, amigurumis, etc.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I did crochet for years, took a big hiatus from craft work, and returned. Decided to try my hand at knitting again and suddenly began to prefer it to crochet. Seem to like the fabric of knitting better than in crochet, altho will still pick up a hook for various objects. Agree that it seems to lend itself well to 3-D type objects like bowls, amigurumis, etc.


 thanks for sharing and thats why I would like to learn crocheting so many options


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

loubroy said:


> I prefer knitting but find that crocheting goes faster.


I agree, so if I need a gift etc. in a hurry, I crochet, but if I want to just enjoy making something for the fun of it, I knit


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello SandyC thanks so much for sharing I figured that most people when they have just a little time if they had the option to both knit and crochet they would crochet if they are in a hurry


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely crochet. It seems faster to me. I like the look of knitted garments, but unless it is a baby project, I don't have the patience.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

lol GrapeJam thanks for sharing


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I went to a knit group this week and am knitting for a charity for the homeless.All warm articles have been requested.I gave a lady some expensive 100% wool to make a scarf and the lady aside her said it was to scratchy and not machine wash and not to use it.I beg to differ with this lady. Wool is very warm if out in the cold and acrylic is not. I would like opinions on this subject from you knitters out there. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Knitting is my fav!


----------



## Gram arena (Apr 2, 2013)

I do both, just would like more hours in the day, as I like to read also.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Gram arena said:


> I do both, just would like more hours in the day, as I like to read also.


Hello Gram Arena, I had someone else tell me the same thing . You may like my post about reading also


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello everyone I created a topic about what books everyone would like to read, and I noticed that a lot of people engaged in the discussion.
> 
> So today I am doing a post of what would you prefer? Do you Knit or Do you Crochet? If you do both which one would you prefer to do most.


Right now I am crocheting granny squares, knitting prayer shawls and dishcloth dresses. I can't really say which I prefer, I just want to be able to do both when I see an interesting project. :thumbup:


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello everyone I created a topic about what books everyone would like to read, and I noticed that a lot of people engaged in the discussion.
> 
> So today I am doing a post of what would you prefer? Do you Knit or Do you Crochet? If you do both which one would you prefer to do most.


Right now I am crocheting granny squares, knitting prayer shawls and dishcloth dresses. I can't really say which I prefer, I just want to be able to do both when I see an interesting project. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

noneother said:


> Right now I am crocheting granny squares, knitting prayer shawls and dishcloth dresses. I can't really say which I prefer, I just want to be able to do both when I see an interesting project. :thumbup:


Hello NoneOther thanks for sharing  keep up the great work, I hope you finish both well I know you will if you put your mind to it and it looks like you have


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet and I like both equally.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Phee said:


> I went to a knit group this week and am knitting for a charity for the homeless.All warm articles have been requested.I gave a lady some expensive 100% wool to make a scarf and the lady aside her said it was to scratchy and not machine wash and not to use it.I beg to differ with this lady. Wool is very warm if out in the cold and acrylic is not. I would like opinions on this subject from you knitters out there. Thank you in advance.


I started a prayer shawl ministry at my church and the national site recommended acrylic so it can be laundered. There are some very soft acrylics as too soft wools! I made a very soft wool shawl for myself! I think wool has suffered a bad 'rap' for a long time as being scratchy. But wool takes extra care in laundering so as not to be felted accidently by an unknowledgeable recipient in a typical charity situation. Thus, acrylics fit the bill! Just my $.02 worth!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Both. Can't say i prefer one, but crocheting is faster for me


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

It depends entirely on what I am making. Many garments made in crochet are very hot (unless thread work) and its hard to find a pattern that doesn't look "home made" instead of "hand made" (think granny square tops and skirts...). I would guess that I do more knitting than crochet, but its hard for me to find patterns in crochet that challenge me. I love threadwork in crochet, but a girl can have only so many doilies. Since I also spin, and its easier to spin wool than cotton, I have more yarn available, so I probably gravitate to knitting for that reason. But I ENJOY both equally. Guess that's clear as mud, huh?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Grandma11- I was hearing that a lot which pushes me more into wanting to do it  thanks so much for sharing 

hawknitr13- Thanks so much for give us your 2 cents for Phee post I feel like you gave us your 100% lol thank you so much

Linda333- Thanks so much for sharing a lot of people who have commented say they do both and honestly doing both has it advantages


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Shimal said:


> It depends entirely on what I am making. Many garments made in crochet are very hot (unless thread work) and its hard to find a pattern that doesn't look "home made" instead of "hand made" (think granny square tops and skirts...). I would guess that I do more knitting than crochet, but its hard for me to find patterns in crochet that challenge me. I love threadwork in crochet, but a girl can have only so many doilies. Since I also spin, and its easier to spin wool than cotton, I have more yarn available, so I probably gravitate to knitting for that reason. But I ENJOY both equally. Guess that's clear as mud, huh?


Hello Shimal, it sure is clear as mud. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I do both, but knitting is my passion. It's a very rare day that I don't knit.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

I do both but prefer crochet as it grows more quickly and I finish more items with crochet. I love both though.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much Knitwit42 and ElizabethRose for sharing


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I prefer knitting altho recently just started crocheting again. It is harder than I remembered.....


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I do both, but, I've been crocheting a lot longer so I prefer that. It goes a lot faster than knitting and easier to correct than knitting.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I learned crochet only late in life (after trying many times over the years). I prefer crochet right now, but if I had to choose I would have to say knitting b/c there are so many great knitting patterns that don't translate well into crochet.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I do both but enjoy knitting much more. I just like the feel of needles in both hands I guess. I also think knitting offers me more stitch variations which I like.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I prefer knitting .I understand with crochet you use more yarn to make a garment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The thing that I always loved, and still do, about crochet is that it is such a plastic medium. So easy to shape the work on the fly. I think it is great for free style work and the results are demonstrated to quickly.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

I knit and crochet. I enjoy knitting better.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I do both. At the moment I prefer knitting, although I sometimes prefer crochet for lace


----------



## Doxiedogs (Jun 17, 2013)

I knit and crochet but I much prefer knitting. Crochet is faster and easier to fix if I mess up though.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> I do both but my first love will be knitting, I am enjoying crochet though, and i also cross stitch but losing the enthusiasm for that lately


I hear you. My cross stitch mojo is also gone for right now, which is not good since I have so many charts and kits to do. I learned to crochet first and am fairly expert at it, whereas I'm relatively new to knitting, so I'd have to say crochet.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Knit. I don't crochet.

Hazel


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the loving post check out the my others to see what types of yarns you like


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> I hear you. My cross stitch mojo is also gone for right now, which is not good since I have so many charts and kits to do. I learned to crochet first and am fairly expert at it, whereas I'm relatively new to knitting, so I'd have to say crochet.


I also do all 3, but prefer crochet. I also do embroidery, but mainly in the summer as crochet is too hot


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

lol Momskii thank you so much for sharing


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am teaching myself to crochet at present but I love to knit.


----------



## madmims (Aug 16, 2013)

I do both but i like to knit better


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know how to crochet...so I knit.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

learned crochet first and perfer it over knitting


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I found an interesting twist on crochet for those who like challenge. Check out Romanian Lace at Ravelry. Awesome.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing information with all of us it well appreciated I can't crochet so I knit also


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

loubroy said:


> I prefer knitting but find that crocheting goes faster.


I agree. It also seems that there is a wider variety of patterns for toys, the home, holiday items, etc. than there are for knitted items. Just my thought.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Yarncrazy102 thanks so much and your thought counts


----------



## GoldenNeedles (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree with gordon000! I have crocheted since I was a little girl, and am just beginning to knit, so I like crocheting best (for now, anyway!)


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much Dmason I agree with everyone when it comes down to crocheting to bad I don't know how to


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I do both, but prefer knitting.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello NoneOther thanks for sharing  keep up the great work, I hope you finish both well I know you will if you put your mind to it and it looks like you have


I just finished watching some tutorials on crochet edgings that another KP'er posted. They were just what I've been wanting to add to some of my projects. Gonna go make a swatch so I can try them out. Talk to you later, Barbara :-D


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

So happy of how well this topic is doing  Keep it coming if your looking for something specific or want to ask a question please do. Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Do also do both but prefer knitting. Crochet is fast but not as delicate to me as knitting even when I use thread. Crochet is much faster though but maybe it is just me.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

No its not just you GrammyLynn


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Do both but definitely prefer knitting. Norita


----------



## Ladybeetle (Aug 23, 2013)

I learned to crochet first; but I have loved knitting for over forty years now and couldn't imagine life without it.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

I can knit but prefer crocheting.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I do both I like the look of knitting, but I get crochet stuff done faster and it's easier to fix mistakes. Crochet is the first thing I learned, I learned to chain and single crochet from my mother and then everything else on youtube. I'm still learning more everyday as I've only really being doing crochet for 6 years and knitting for 2 years. I'll crochet blankets and knit hat and scarfs more often than not.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

both, Knitting


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I can crochet. . . .But I'm always knitting :thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

both, Knitting


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I knit and crochet a little. Prefer knitting :-D


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I simply can't imagine anyone who supposedly was a teacher telling a student that they couldn't learn something. Crochet is not hard and it goes so quickly. I wish you were near me. I would have you crocheting in no time. I'll admit it took me a while to get the tension loose enough but anyone who can do a slip knot can crochet. Try again. You may find out you enjoy it.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I do both, I like both, but living in a hot country, there is little scope for knitting. so i do Irish crochet mostly. After learning Irish crochet, filet crochet has no attraction for me. I do tablecloths
mostly. Right now I am doing an irish crochet top for my sister in law in USA. Leila--India.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I do both, while I prefer the look of knitted items, crochet is quick and really easy to fix if you mess up.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting,although crocheting is faster and easier to frog.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I've been knitting all of my life, but I'm teaching myself to crochet...I've found some gorgeous crochet patterns, and I must do them! Knitting will always be my passion. I had a hard time with holding the crochet hook...not like knitting, nothing to hold onto!

Momma Osa


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I enjoy both. I find there are more patterns that I like for knitting than crocheting, so I tend to lean more in that direction.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

ditto! pj



islandgirl81 said:


> I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Knitting . I only crochet when I see some thing special .


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have crocheted for a lot of years..and just started knitting..so guess I would prefer to knit if I could be better at it...


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful post, I love learning about all of you


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Both but I prefer knitting.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I do both but prefer to knit.


----------



## The other CMB (Mar 30, 2013)

I do both but as I get older crocheting is harder on my hands.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Many of you will remember the old TB sanitariums from many years a ago. I learned to knit from two of my aunts who were in their teens and were living there. They had a lot of time to do idle things and they taught many of their nieces how to knit with patience and humor.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Dawn27, thank you so very much for sharing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I always knit as I have never felt the need to learn how to crochet. I have done the odd crocheted chain though...


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I do both and prefer to knit. I like the look and feel of knitted items over crochet. I am left handed and knit right handed which makes following a pattern simple. I crochet left handed and converting patterns is a chore for me, also I find crocheting uses more yarn than knitting.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I do the samething you pretty much do. I'm a lefty but learned to knit righty but I crochet with my left hand. Most often I find myself also changing patterns to meat my needs a lot mostly I'm lucky and get it right, sometimes no. It makes for a interesting learning experience.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I do both, but I really like knitting better.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer knitting. The patterns have more of an appeal for me.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I crochet and knit. I prefer to crochet because I am not very good at knitting. But, I am determined to learn to knit socks. This is driving me crazy. I think I have read too much info and am more confused than ever.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> I crochet and knit. I prefer to crochet because I am not very good at knitting. But, I am determined to learn to knit socks. This is driving me crazy. I think I have read too much info and am more confused than ever.


I am determined to learn how to knit socks but I am waiting till I retire when I won't have to put them down after I begin.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

While I do both, it is in spells, sometimes knitting for a long time, then switch it up, with a little sewing, reading etc thrown in. Asking me to chose only one is like asking me which is my favorite child. Depends on the moment and how they are behaving, not that I have a favorite child all the time, they take turns too.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I do both but prefer knitting. I want to jump in and learn Irish Crochet though.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

I do both but prefer to crochet as it moves along faster and I feel it is more mindless than knitting but enjoy both.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I do both and like them equally well. It depends on the project as to what I am going to make. The baby bibs I am making are crochet with cotton yarn and are really nice. I could not imagine them in knit. The crochet ones are thick and absorbent. When it comes to sweaters, for me the knit ones are the only way to go. I learned to knit when I was 12 and didn't pick up crocheting until my late twenties. I am now 70 and am making a bunch of items for the fall bazaars in both knit and crochet. I really do like them both and would be hard pressed to pick one over the other. It really does depend on what I am making.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I prefer knitting, but crocheting is easier. There's really no "dropped stitches". I'm glad I learned to crochet years ago as it helps me repair my knitting.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Both...Prefer crochet, as I have been doing it longer. If I have to rip out things in knitting, no matter where I am at, I have to rip it out and start over again.


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

I love to knit, but I need a pattern for everything I make, unless it is the pattern I now know by heart for slippers, which I sell at craft sales by the dozens
Thank you for further opening this subject.

Happy crafting!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love to knit, Granny taught me how when I was 10 or so. I would love to learn crochet but for now I can definately crochet a mean knot. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello Jackye, don't you just love memories like that?


Absolutely! That's what I miss most about NYC - the numerous yarn shops. I moved to GA in '74 and was dismayed at the dearth of fabric stores and LYSs here in Atlanta.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

jackye brown said:


> Absolutely! That's what I miss most about NYC - the numerous yarn shops. I moved to GA in '74 and was dismayed at the dearth of fabric stores and LYSs here in Atlanta.


 I know it


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I knit and crochet but prefer to crochet a bit more.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I do both, but crochet is my fave :thumbup:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I do both. I prefer to knit, and spin!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit only. However, I need to learn to crochet to crochet wings for fairies.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I do both but I seen to knit more!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

My mother taught me to crochet edgings around hankies when I was little with little 5 cents colorful balls of thread. She loved to crochet. But after I learned to knit, I never wanted to crochet again.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The other CMB said:


> I do both but as I get older crocheting is harder on my hands.


Hello, "Other",

Have you tried the Clover crochet hooks? They have wide handles and are much easier on arthritic hands (of which I have two :? )


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I have done both for years and have gone through phases of each. I did doilies and filet crochet for a couple years and now back to knitting. I think I do crochet faster and do like knitting. Still have a couple unfinished crochet items to do!!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I do both but prefer to knit. I like to crochet with cotton


----------



## Seashells60 (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer knitting. I don't know how to crochet.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Knitting except for starting doilies. Can't ever get the centres right unless I crochet them.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I do both but prefer knitting even though crochet goes faster.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I crochet and knit sometimes but I prefer to crochet


----------



## koala5 (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer to crochet.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing  its really fun learning about everyone


----------



## koala5 (Sep 24, 2012)

I prefer to crochet.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel more comfortable with knitting.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love knitting and even just spent $$$ on 5 Harmony Needles. And then, lo and behold, my hand troubles have come back. I turned to crocheting to give my hand a rest and it helped. Picture of my last project (baby layette for charity) will be posted soon.

Fingers crossed behind my back, _I prefer crocheting._ It treats me nicer, that's for sure.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Why do you post these topics? I thought this forum was for help & information on knitting.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

klrober said:


> Why do you post these topics? I thought this forum was for help & information on knitting.


You know what I am so sick of this I will have this post removed thanks


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

klrober said:


> Why do you post these topics? I thought this forum was for help & information on knitting.


That is true except for the General Chit Chat section that can be for everything else. If a person wants to post something that is not related to help with knitting or crocheting, then they post it under General Chit Chat.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Evie RM you comment is really appreciated but I am going to have them removed. This post was good while it last don't you think? I am trying to put a smile on my face


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shouldn't let others ruin a good discusion. I'm sure if the site cordinators didn't want this up, they would've taken it down.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

icis1984 said:


> Shouldn't let others ruin a good discusion. I'm sure if the site cordinators didn't want this up, they would've taken it down.


Thanks so much Icis1984 but they are all over the place on my post its like they have a problem with us having a little fun and getting to know each other


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

LdyCrochet, I don't take the time to read EVERY page of long discussions, but this one was one of those pleasures that I took the time for. WHAT FUN, as you mentioned to "get to know each other". Don't take a couple of insults to heart when there are 16 pages of fun filled replies to your post!! 
I'm a crochet lady too and proud to share it with anybody along with any newbie knitting projects I can accomplish. 

YOU GO GIRL FRIEND and give it all you got!! Jean


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I knit. I don't know how to crochet.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

gordon000 said:


> LdyCrochet, I don't take the time to read EVERY page of long discussions, but this one was one of those pleasures that I took the time for. WHAT FUN, as you mentioned to "get to know each other". Don't take a couple of insults to heart when there are 16 pages of fun filled replies to your post!!
> I'm a crochet lady too and proud to share it with anybody along with any newbie knitting projects I can accomplish.
> 
> YOU GO GIRL FRIEND and give it all you got!! Jean


Aww Jean I wish I could record a voice because I would do my inside voice saying yay really silently lol thanks so much hun


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I like crochet for things such as bags, blankets etc. However I prefer knitting for garments as you use far less yarn and I think it enables you to have better designs. 
I base that on having crocheted garments for myself and my DH. It was the greater design choice that made me take up knitting again after many years that I devoted to sewing.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

I do both but knitting I love to do


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I definitely prefer to knit. I can crochet, but I have a hard time following a pattern.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Knitting for sure!


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

crochet for sure I have done both but understand crochet much better all those stitches keep me too busy picking them up when i drop them


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I knit, crochet, make jewelry, and scrapbook. By far knitting is my love.


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello everyone I created a topic about what books everyone would like to read, and I noticed that a lot of people engaged in the discussion.
> 
> So today I am doing a post of what would you prefer? Do you Knit or Do you Crochet? If you do both which one would you prefer to do most.


Hi L.C. I love both knit and crochet but find that they fulfill different needs; therefore i constantly feel compelled to have some of each simultaneously as WIP's. I switch back and forth. Rarely do I go through a long period of just knit or just crochet. Hard to explain!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I knit much better than I crochet so I would have to say I prefer to knit.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

My poor friends have tried repeatedly to get me to crochet, and I just can't get the hang of it, except to make a jump rope. Knitting however, I can and do well....so I am stickin to that


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

LadyCrochet said:


> Okay


I do both but prefer to knit I also crosstitch :-o


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I do both. Learned to crochet first.
Crochet goes faster, but knitting produces thinner, less see-through fabric & uses a LOT less yarn.
So I prefer knitting now & find it is also more versatile.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer knitting as i can only do basic crochet as in i can do squares but only if my mum starts them off for me. Learning to crochet properly is on my to do list.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't knit to save my life. My mom tried to teach me but I was all thumbs and toes so she helped me to learn crochet. Funny thing is, my mom can't crochet very well but she can really knit up a storm. 
I have been crocheting for nearly 40 years and don't regret not being able to knit even tho' there are some awesome knitting patterns out there.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep the thread going. It is fun to get to know other's interests. Don't let anyone be a joy robber. Have a great day!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I prefer knitting, but there are lots of fun things out there to crochet, too. Teaching myself to make purses now. Have made a couple with some snazzy linings with pockets for cell phone, keys, lipstick, etc. Having fun!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for joining me on my Topic you guys have been great and everyone who thought this post was gone its not we are all still getting to know each other yay! everyone thanks so much for sharing keep it coming. Are you making any new friends yet?


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

islandgirl81 said:


> I do both but prefer knitting.


Ditto!


----------



## ncs (Oct 2, 2011)

I knit and crochet and it is difficult to pick one over the other but, for your survey I will choose crochet because of all the snowflakes I am crocheting for the Christmas tree.


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Knitting! Would like to learn crochet but can't fathom it!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks to the most sharing members of KP keep it coming I love and a lot of other KP members love hearing what you prefer. If you have some work go ahead share it ask for our opinion


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been knitting for more than 40 years. I am learning to crochet, and think i'd prefer crochet if I spent enough time perfecting it because crocheting really seems to go much faster than knitting.

I'm sticking with knitting though, because it's more challenging (I think).


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> crochet is more challenging (I think).


I've done both all my life. Crochet is much faster, but not any less challenging than knitting. Try Irish crochet. That's about as complicated as it gets! If that doesn't do it for you, design your own piece. I plan to make a butterfly design doily that I have in my head... you know, once I wear myself out making sockit2me's 12" circular socks!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I do both and love to do both. It depends on what I am doing, I think wearables are best knitted and doilies and bags, names and afghans are best crocheted. Linda


----------

